# Gravel vac not working



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*I don't even own one*

Do you have a planted tank?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

well i was about to set mine up so i took all the fish and clay pots out. And since there was only sand and poo so i decided to clean it up, but then the vac wouldn't suck it up(only a little was actually sucked up).


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

must be some dense poo


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Maybe you had air in the hose? When you used it in the tank that wouldn't suck up, did it at least suck up the water?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Does it have a squeeze bulb for starting?

I gave up on those a long time ago. There's a one way flapper valve on the end of the squeeze bulb that was always getting clogged with goo.

Now I just pinch off the hose a few feet down, fill it with water, then release the pinch. Suction/flow is much better without the bulb.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Make sure water is filling the tube and output is well below the tank, otherwise you might have weak suction.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes it did suck up water, no i dont have a bulb one it is the kind in the link i posted and the outlet tube is at leat 3ft below the tank


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Where the gravel tube connects to the hose is there a plastic screen filter that might be clogged. I've had that happen before. Had to take the clear tube off from the blue outer part to get to it and clean it.


----------

